# BROTHER MFC 7400C Black Ink lock out



## protron

Dear Listers,

The Brother MultiFunction Center is a combo FAX and color printer - copier that I have attached to my computer. I just checked the BLACK due to the fact that I have a long run to print.

I removed the black and looked at it and put it back in.

NOW AND FOREVER I keep getting "BLACK INK OUT"

I have removed and replaced this Black 20 times BUT still will not accept it. I got a new Black and it too is not accepted.

Any ideas? I am stuck. Needed it yesterday.

HELP!!!!

BILL NEILL.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Bill,
Here is a link that may resolve your issue:

http://www.brother-usa.com/FAQs/Sol...ack?&Model=263&ProductGroup=5&Keyword=Ink Out

Hope this helps.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## protron

Dear Bill,

Your link is from the instruction book and is IS exactly what I have been doing and it DOES NOT WORK!!!!!

I note that they say the black has a sensor - where exactly is it located?



Bill Neill.


----------



## BCCOMP

The sensor is located in your PCB Carriage housing (Ink cartridge housing). It may be dirty. You may be able to clean the sensor using a ink cleaning solution and a "Q" Tip. It should be where the Black Ink cartridge is inserted (on the lower side). Do not use an alcohol base solution it may damage the sensor. You can also use Simple Green (slightly diluted) if you do not have an ink cleaning solution. If this does not work it may be a faulty or damaged sensor and the sensor will have to be replaced.
Hope this helps. Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## protron

Dear Bill,

I have already done that at number 9 insertion, but it made no difference. Keep in mind that it did work and print just fine prior to my removing to look at it, how does the sensor work - can I fool it?

Thanks,

Bill Neill.


----------



## BCCOMP

The sensor works like an X-ray. It can sense that a Ink cartridge is Full or somewhat used depending on the input you state when it is removed and reinserted. They are very sensitive (dirt, ink spillage, scratches on the cartride, even a piece of hair can cause error).Try cleaning again.
Being it is part of the Ink carriage and cleaning it does not resolve the problem. It would be (IMO) to take it to a repair facility. It may be cheaper to just buy a knew AIO. Have you used an original cartridge (Black) or did you refill the old? Refills (or after Market) and not original Brothers may also cause this problem. You stated that you replaced this with a new one. Was it a New Brother ink cartridge. If it was , it sounds like the sensor bit the dust.
I know of no way to Bypass or fool it.
Sorry,
Bill
Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## joepag

Don't know about the MFC7400C .....but, after researching for my MFC210C...I found that my problem of a "Black near empty" signal and the printer locking up was due to its internal memory and a reset, try the following: 1)open the printer, 2) remove the offending cartridge. 3) pull the a/c plug of the printer while leaving the printer lid open. 4) reinstall the ink cartridge. reinsert the a/c plug of the printer. 5)shut the cover and when prompted on the display, input the code number for "yes, cartridge replaced". The ink level will be reset to full and the printer will self clean and become operative again. Prior to this I tried the black tape on the back of the cartridge bit to fool the sensor to no avail.


----------



## NCinFL

joepag said:


> 1)open the printer, 2) remove the offending cartridge. 3) pull the a/c plug of the printer while leaving the printer lid open. 4) reinstall the ink cartridge. reinsert the a/c plug of the printer. 5)shut the cover and when prompted on the display, input the code number for "yes, cartridge replaced". The ink level will be reset to full and the printer will self clean and become operative again. Prior to this I tried the black tape on the back of the cartridge bit to fool the sensor to no avail.


Wow. Thanks so much. ray: My MFC-440CN kept saying no black ink after replacing the cartridge. I tried a 2nd new cartridge to no avail. Unplugged it, cleaned it (with alcohol which I now know is bad), still didn't work. I was contemplating having it serviced or just replacing it.
I followed joepags instructions and worked like a charm. I also had the top of the printer as well as the ink door open in step 1. I don't know if this was necessary, but that's the only thing I did differently.
I am using generic inks. 
Thanks again for posting.
-NC


----------



## kouse51

I have a Brother MC 440 CN with the same problem that you cite. No cartridge or ink out shows up on lcd. None of the proceures of unplugging, opening this and that door worked. This message showed up only with the black ink comparment. The sensor which is in the shape of a horseshoe, an open square, at the back of the compartment is the problem. So I disabled the sensor by breaking off the plastic horseshoe and pushing the wire sensor to the side. Now I can print but I know that the computer is giving a false reading of how much ink is in the black cartridge.

It would be advisable to try the unplug-cartridge removal procedure first.


----------



## BIGNICK 01

Can Someone Help Me !!!!!!!!!!
I Have A Brother Mfc 665cw Printer Copyer.

I Have No Black I Got New Cartridge And Still Does Not Work.
Colors Are All Ok

Thanx 
Big Nick


----------



## rhh

My Brother MFC 440CN completely locked up when it came time to change the black ink cartridge. Been using compatiable since I bought the machine a year ago. Of course, craps out 5 days out of warrenty.

Like may of you, I tried multiple "new" ink cartriges with no success. I cleaned the U shaped sensors, tried blocking with tape as suggested, no success. At the end of my rope, I decided it was time for surgery as explained by kouse 51's June 26, 2008 post. Grabbed my pliers and pulled off the U Shaped sensor for all 4 ink colors which exposes the two light sensors. Pulled them off and clipped the remaining wires back and guess what, the damn thing works again! Lost the ability to see ink level (always reads full), but I am printing as before with my ink that costs 5 times less than from Brother.:smile: When I see the printing colors fade, I'll know it is time to change a color cartridge.


----------



## cano14

*Re: BROTHER MFC Ink sensors*

My solution to fool ink sensors on Brother MFC all-in-one printers.
This worked on my MFC-240C, others might be similar if not the same.
*See attached images*
1.Remove the control panel (just 3 screws under top lid)
2.Locate and unplug the connector with 9 wires (labeled "cartridges" on the circuit card)
3.Disconnect only the center wire (5th cable from either end)
4.Reconnect the the 9 wire connector
5.Close the lids and restart the printer
All ink levels show full...
FREEDOM AT LAST!


----------



## randy070

Cano14....I don't know how you figured out that cutting wire#5 bypasses the ink sensors but it works perfectly. I've tried the well publicized tape-over-the-cartridge-window trick which worked initially but eventually I was stymied by a permanent "no cartridge" error. In 3 minutes your incredibly easy procedure has restored my MFC-240 to complete functionality although I will have to keep a watchful eye on ink levels. I take my hat off!


----------



## ali_davoudian

*Re: BROTHER MFC Ink sensors*



cano14 said:


> My solution to fool ink sensors on Brother MFC all-in-one printers.
> This worked on my MFC-240C, others might be similar if not the same.
> *See attached images*
> 1.Remove the control panel (just 3 screws under top lid)
> 2.Locate and unplug the connector with 9 wires (labeled "cartridges" on the circuit card)
> 3.Disconnect only the center wire (5th cable from either end)
> 4.Reconnect the the 9 wire connector
> 5.Close the lids and restart the printer
> All ink levels show full...
> FREEDOM AT LAST!


wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww, This one work fine. mine is MFC-440CN
Thanks,


----------



## googice

Work like a charm on a MFC-665CN as well.

Thanks!


----------



## pollyrose

MFC 240-puzzled with same ink BS until I found this solution. THANK YOU!! Additional information for the fit-it challanged-include only the one large plug with white wires when you're counting........do not include the other 2-2wire plugs. I ended up using jewelers needle nose pliers to pull the #5 wire out-vs unplugging the 9 wire plug from the board. Thanks again.


----------



## reddy_pmo

pollyrose said:


> MFC 240-puzzled with same ink BS until I found this solution. THANK YOU!! Additional information for the fit-it challanged-include only the one large plug with white wires when you're counting........do not include the other 2-2wire plugs. I ended up using jewelers needle nose pliers to pull the #5 wire out-vs unplugging the 9 wire plug from the board. Thanks again.


I have 440CN and cutting the 5th white wire worked for me. Excellent solution!!


----------



## reddy_pmo

*Re: BROTHER MFC Ink sensors*



cano14 said:


> My solution to fool ink sensors on Brother MFC all-in-one printers.
> This worked on my MFC-240C, others might be similar if not the same.
> *See attached images*
> 1.Remove the control panel (just 3 screws under top lid)
> 2.Locate and unplug the connector with 9 wires (labeled "cartridges" on the circuit card)
> 3.Disconnect only the center wire (5th cable from either end)
> 4.Reconnect the the 9 wire connector
> 5.Close the lids and restart the printer
> All ink levels show full...
> FREEDOM AT LAST!


Thanks Cano...your solutions worked. Saved me money and time. 
Cheers!!


----------



## briteeyes54

I want to thank you so much. I have been trying to fix the lock out problem for three weeks. I bought a lot of new ink cartridges, both generic and Brother for my Brother MFC-665CW and did all the other stuff recommended - to no avail. Talk about frustration!! I came across your solution and snipped the fifth wire (thanks for the photo link). The cleaning cycle came on (finally) and I held my breath - YES, it started printing!!!!! You are a genius. Thank you for saving my sanity and money (I was going to buy a new printer).:3angel2: Happy Valentine's Day to you.


----------



## tiembo

I registered on this forum to THANK YOU for your solution to the ink problem! It gave new life to a relative's MFC-440CN.


----------



## mdd

*Re: BROTHER MFC Ink sensors*

you rock dude! great solution to this brother printer scam! all the $$ they have ripped off innocent people who just keep buying new ink when their ink is not even empty! a lawsuit should be brought forth!


----------



## Plaigh

:wave:

THIS REALLY WORKED! I have a MFC-240C and the printer wouldn't work until I replaced the ink cartridges with full ones but I'll be cow kicked by a mule it seriously works! Now my ink levels read full SWEET!


I don't know how you figured that out but I can not thank you enough! ray:


----------



## faltudak

Cut the fifth wire and 440CN Brother printer works like charm.

Thank You so much to the inventor.


----------



## hanpal83

How great is this? Thank you for suggestion on cutting the wire, and the helpful pics. It worked on my MFC685...I was about to go get a new printer today after I tried removing the ink sensors, to no avail. I figured I already messed with the machine and why not take it further, and I cut that 5th wire. WOW was I happy. Just want to say thanks....


----------



## orbitz

Just wanted to say thanks a million. I have the Brother MFC 240C, and I cut the 5th wire, and the printer works amazing. Thanks so much!!:grin:


----------



## mrbill3513

*Re: BROTHER MFC Ink sensors*

i DID THIS FIX 7-5-10 AND IT WORKED LIKE A CHAMP.
BE CAREFULL OF THE SPRING LOADED BUTTON ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE TOP PANNEL.
TK'S FOR THE INFO
MRBILL3513


----------



## meatsock

That's great. Can I do that to an HP 2210?


----------



## heraser

It worked on my MFC 665CW. Although I already bought an HP because of this problem, I did not trash my Brother unit. I knew there was a fix, I just didn't have much time to work on it. After much searching on the web, I found this site and I'm glad I did. This is the second time this has happened. I sent it in for repair last year and it cost almost as much as a new one (board was replaced). Thanks so much. ray:


----------



## SUPERBIGMAN56

protron said:


> Dear Listers,
> 
> The Brother MultiFunction Center is a combo FAX and color printer - copier that I have attached to my computer. I just checked the BLACK due to the fact that I have a long run to print.
> 
> I removed the black and looked at it and put it back in.
> 
> NOW AND FOREVER I keep getting "BLACK INK OUT"
> 
> I have removed and replaced this Black 20 times BUT still will not accept it. I got a new Black and it too is not accepted.
> 
> Any ideas? I am stuck. Needed it yesterday.
> 
> HELP!!!!
> 
> BILL NEILL.


----------



## SUPERBIGMAN56

I have a mfc-240c and was having trouble with the machine not even detecting black cartridge. As a tip from another site I lifted the scanner glass portion up, and removed the 3 screws at the top of controls. I then clipped the 5th wire on the 9 pin white wires plug that is attached to the circuit board. This disables the sensors and the machine works fine now. You just have to replace ink when it starts to fade


----------



## moocheez

*Re: BROTHER MFC Ink sensors*



cano14 said:


> My solution to fool ink sensors on Brother MFC all-in-one printers.
> This worked on my MFC-240C, others might be similar if not the same.
> *See attached images*
> 1.Remove the control panel (just 3 screws under top lid)
> 2.Locate and unplug the connector with 9 wires (labeled "cartridges" on the circuit card)
> 3.Disconnect only the center wire (5th cable from either end)
> 4.Reconnect the the 9 wire connector
> 5.Close the lids and restart the printer
> All ink levels show full...
> FREEDOM AT LAST!


I have a MFC-665CW with the same problem. Just bought 30 boxes of ink too.  The solution worked for me. Thank you for sharing. ray:

I had problems opening the panel, it was not easy at all. I had to use pliers and apply force. I also had problems unplugging the connector in 2. I think I broke something in my efforts ! Finally I just pulled out the 5th cable without unplugging the connector. The printer is working fine now. 

There must be a problem with the sensors before I changed them. I still have a lot of ink left in the cartridges. What a waste !


----------



## ej22

I tried the tape method and it worked for one cartridge but not the other. It kept saying "no cartridge". I then tried Cano14's method and it worked like a charm. THANK YOU! I've been battling this problem for at least a year.


----------



## sweatybastard

Just wanted you to know that I had the same problem despite the fact that I was using a continuous ink system. I cut the 5th wire and it worked like a charm. Thanks!!!!!

I highly recommend using a continuous ink system if you are frustrated with the cost of cartridges. I bought mine almost 2 years ago. I paid a little over $100 and have not bought a cartridge since. I have refilled my black ink well once, but the color wells are still about half full. Looks like this and I recommend them highly.

http://www.amazon.com/MFC-3360C-MFC-440CN-MFC-465CN-MFC-5460CN-MFC-5860CN/dp/B002DERKTK

You just have to make sure that you get the right cartridge type for your printer.


----------



## Debrann

Hello...my brother MFC-240C will print all grey tones but no black.. any ideas? I have cleaned the heads and changed the ink to no prevail...:4-dontknoThank you for your time...
Debrann


----------



## godspeeed

debrahn you may want to open a new forum thread to increase your chances of getting an answer.


----------



## mperdomoj

_Originally Posted by cano14 
My solution to fool ink sensors on Brother MFC all-in-one printers.
This worked on my MFC-240C, others might be similar if not the same.
See attached images
1.Remove the control panel (just 3 screws under top lid)
2.Locate and unplug the connector with 9 wires (labeled "cartridges" on the circuit card)
3.Disconnect only the center wire (5th cable from either end)
4.Reconnect the the 9 wire connector
5.Close the lids and restart the printer
All ink levels show full...
FREEDOM AT LAST!_

Thank you SO much cano14 and also to you moocheez for your 8-25-2010 posting!! I also have a MFC-665CW and because you described your experience getting your control panel opened and how you went about it so clearly, I knew just what to expect and it therefore seemed quite easy. (FYI - once you get the three screws out, the control panel comes off by first snapping up the two inner edges first, then snap up/jerk the two outside edges. I let the contral panel gently hang there while I pulled out that middle/5th wire. When replacing the control panel, snap it back in the reverse order - two outside edges first, then the two inside edges just snap back into place.......then re-screw in the three screws and you're done). This worked 100% and I am so grateful to have access to this forum (I just joined so that I could post my gratitude - and to see cano14's pics.....which helped hugely too!)
Kindest regards to you all


----------

